# La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro Cigar Review - A very good solid 8



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got this in the Black Friday sampler from CI. One of 13 sticks. With bove average construction and looks, I had no problem until after I took the ...

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro Cigar Review - A very good solid 8


----------

